# Do you take more than one probiotic?



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

I currently am taking florastor and it has been amazing! I still have problems with gas though. Is there anything I should be using in addition to Florastor? Will I get more relief of any or all IBS symptoms by teaming the Florastor with something else?Thanks


----------

